# Fall Turkey Drawing has been held!!!



## Trapper62 (Mar 3, 2003)

Can't believe it, but y son and I both drew AGAIN. Three seasons in a row now?


----------



## faithsdave (Jan 8, 2004)

My sons and I have been drawn for 5 fall seasons now, but only 3 spring in the same unit. Not as many people apply for the fall as so many other seasons are going on.


----------

